# Nc V2



## Seemo.wm (30/10/18)

Looking urgently for a well priced Noisy Cricket V2. 
Looking to transition into the mech game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (30/10/18)

Cheapest I found so far

http://purgatory.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&path=61_84&product_id=83

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

